# Best mild cigar to date...



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Last night i smoked an Occidental Reserve churchill, wow this has to be the best super mild cigar i have ever enjoyed. I'm more of a medium cigar smoker, but if you get the urge to smoke a super mild great tasting cigar, give this a try you won't regret it.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

I was sent a Jose Seijas signature series by a BOTL here and it was the best, smoothest, tastiest mild cigar I've ever had. However, being I'm more into full bodied cigars and don't smoke anything less than medium it just wasn't enough for me. I had wished it were full bodied. When I saw your thread though I thought of it instantly. Since you like mild definitely check them out!


Rev.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

If you like mild but tasty, try a Dona Flor from Brazil. Not a cheap or common cigar, can be tough to find.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Not a big mild fan here, but I do like the La Vieja Habana Connecticut fumas. Very sweet and creamy.


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

I really like the Famous Dom 2K.


----------



## LightsOut (Mar 7, 2009)

Rookee said:


> Last night i smoked an Occidental Reserve churchill, wow this has to be the best super mild cigar i have ever enjoyed. I'm more of a medium cigar smoker, but if you get the urge to smoke a super mild great tasting cigar, give this a try you won't regret it.


Hey I see your in LI. Me too. We should light one up one day!


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

Another mild smoke suggestion - Rocky Patel Signature Toro

I cant say enough good things about them


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Not a big fan of mild cigars, but I do enjoy the Monte White labels every once in a while, that's about as mild as I get.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

LightsOut said:


> Hey I see your in LI. Me too. We should light one up one day!


 Sounds like a plan, we could get together some day.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

rajuabju said:


> Another mild smoke suggestion - Rocky Patel Signature Toro
> 
> I cant say enough good things about them


Same here! I like the lanceros myself. But then again thats all I've had of that line. But it was a real nice mild smoke with nice flavors to boot!


----------



## McCleod (Apr 16, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> Not a big fan of mild cigars, but I do enjoy the Monte White labels every once in a while, that's about as mild as I get.


Some weekends, I burn my mouth up smoking while playing golf -- I go through a lot of cigars! When I do, I give myself a rest with 5 Vegas Gold, CAO Gold, or RP Connecticuts.


----------



## Midian (Aug 1, 2009)

RYJ Ventana is very smooth, very mild. I do likes me the Macanudo Maduros as well.

I find that I can only appreciate the mild cigar while the sun is up. After dark, it's _business time._


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I know this is my canned response, but for a mild cigar I just love the Ashton regular line.


----------



## Arge (Oct 13, 2009)

rajuabju said:


> Another mild smoke suggestion - Rocky Patel Signature Toro
> 
> I cant say enough good things about them


Agree. I also like Ashton Classic Corona.


----------



## m3guy (Sep 26, 2009)

LightsOut said:


> Hey I see your in LI. Me too. We should light one up one day!





Rookee said:


> Sounds like a plan, we could get together some day.


I have a mild smoke every once in a while. Usually I go to Macanudos. Also if you guys plan to get together somewhere, let me know. I wouldn't mind meeting up to light up. I'm near the Bay Terrace shopping center in Queens.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> I know this is my canned response, but for a mild cigar I just love the Ashton regular line.


+1
I also like the Fuente 8-5-8


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

+1 on 5 Vegas gold and I've come to like the Gurka Park Ave 44 line from time to time.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

The Griffins. 
Any AVO. 
Ashton Cabinet 
Oliva G Cameroon
Davidoff (Any. Lots of flavor, but mild. Good body)
Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 (Many call this a medium, but to me, it's very mild, but with tons of body)


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

I like mild ones every now and then. I usually go for a Casa Torano


----------



## inanevoyage (Oct 12, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Not a big fan of mild cigars, but I do enjoy the Monte White labels every once in a while, that's about as mild as I get.


I'm smoking a White as I write this.

If this is the best that mild has to offer, I'm not a fan of milds. It's also not a favorite at $10/stick.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Stench said:


> +1 on 5 Vegas gold and I've come to like the Gurka Park Ave 44 line from time to time.


+1 on Gurka Park Ave 44 It really surprised me. Definitely for the price.


----------

